# Best Golf Set for a Beginner?



## electric_cooper (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi,

I started playing Golf with a cheap starter set back when I was 11/12 but have not played for over 10 years but am wanting to get back into it.

I am quite a natural when it comes to sport so hope to progress quite quickly but am definitely only a beginner at this stage.

Im trying to decide which set to go for to start me off and am quite interested in the Wilson clubs. They seem to be well priced and aimed at my level of golfer.

These are the 3 sets I have narrowed my search down to:

Wilson Prostaff LCG Combo Club Set Steel / Graphite - Buy now or Read reviews : Golf Online
Wilson Golf Fatshaft V Complete Golf Set Graphite Steel, Full Wilson Golf Set
Wilson Deep Red High MOI Package Set - American Golf

Considering the different prices, I assume the Deep Reds are the best but which out of the 3 would you go for a what are the pros and cons of each? Why is there over £150 difference between the 3 when they all seem to be similarly spec'd?

Thanks in advance


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't know anything about Wilson clubs. I use a different brand that works quite well for my own play, and does very little damage to my pocket book. What I would recommend to any player just starting out is that no matter what brand of club he/she might start out with, they would do well to purchase a set of irons that can be adjusted later on. Anyone who takes up this sport will see their swing change as they progress to lower scores. If a set of of clubs are purchased that can't be adjusted to fit the golfer's swing changes as they occur, that golfer will not progress unless another, new set of "fitted" clubs are purchased. Purchasing non-adjustable clubs could mean purchasing several sets of clubs until the golfer is truly satisfied with their own game. Not a problem if one has enough extra coin for such purchases, but would be a problem for someone on a budget. The golf club industry likes it when golfers purchase equipment they don't need, can't use, or will not work for them later on. This is why finding adjustable clubs is getting harder.


----------

